# Cyprus Trousist visa application refusal?



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am going to apply Cyprus Tourist Visa (for 15 days) from UAE,

I would like to avoid my visa application to be refused thus can anyone Pls advice...what should be the minimum $ i need to keep into my bank account so show the proof of sufficient funds to cover duration of stay,

But as per the visa application requirement from here(Dubai/UAE) they need the following docs as below:

1.	Submit Application form in Person, fully completed 
2.	Original & Copy of Passport with UAE residence visa, both of them should be valid for at least 6 months upon arrival to Cyprus
3.	2 passport size photos (white background and the person should face front) 
4.	Flight booking and Hotel reservation 
5.	No Objection Certificate mentioning the salary and position 
6.	For business owners, letter from the Company & Trade License copy. 
7.	3 months recent bank statement 
8.	If traveling for business, an official letter of invitation from a Cyprus company must be presented 
9.	If visiting friends or family, a letter of invitation from them with their full address, phone number and occupation in Cyprus, attached their passport copy, along with a certified Assumption of Responsibility for Hosting form, duly completed and signed by the host. The Embassy might request the deposit of a security bond (Bank Guarantee)

They dont mentioned here anything about sufficient funds,thus can anyone pls advice...how can i show the proof of sufficient funds & how much?

An earlier & helpful reply would be greatly appreciated,

many thanks in advance...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This may be a better reference: 

Cyprus Visa : Cyprus short-stay visa requirements

Additionally visas can also be issued by the British High Commissions / Embassies in the following countries: 11.United Arab Emirates (Abu Dhabi, Dubai)


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*how to show the proof of sufficient funds*

But ....

*pls advice...is it required to show the proof of sufficient funds, if Yes then how to show & how much?*

many thanks in advance......


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They basically want to see you have money in your bank account, maybe $100 for each day you are staying in Cyprus. That link has a phone number, give them a call.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Also, if you have a TRNC stamp in your passport, you will be refused


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

@ Thanks Zin for your valuable reply,

I have submitted tourist visa application (for 7 days) with required docs + $ 1875 as my bank statement.

Now kindly advice....

* Do i need to keep this bank balance in my bank account till i get my visa or they are not going to check into my account weather i maintained this balance or not...?

* Is there any need to show in Cash(euro), if so then where ....at airport ...?
* In case my visa application is rejected when soon I can reapply?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


@ belgarath : No I dont have TRNC stamp in my passport at all 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Awaiting for your valuable reply & help.

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

lijet they have no way to check your bank balance, if you've sent them a recent bank statement then that's all they need, I think the requirement is there to stop getting beggars into the country. 

Noone will ask you to show anything, you will receive your visa before you go to Cyprus and present it at passport control, they will ask you your purpose for coming to the country and where you will be staying etc.. at the end of the day the UAE is not one of the countries they want to avoid people visiting from, there's actually a good relationship between the countries, especially since Emirates have started flying daily to Cyprus.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lijet said:


> @ Thanks Zin for your valuable reply,
> 
> I have submitted tourist visa application (for 7 days) with required docs + $ 1875 as my bank statement.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what nationality you are ?


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*Indian*



philly said:


> Can I ask what nationality you are ?


'Indian'


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

lijet said:


> 'Indian'


OK that explains the tourist visa hassle, I m not sure why they have this problem but once they have your bank stats you can spend your money they wont ask again


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks to all of you....for your valuable replies...

I got my visit visa printed xx.08.2011 to xx.11.2011 with 7 days,

can anyone pls advice....:

** Can I fly on any date between August'11 to Nov.'11?
* Can I fly from India(my home country) instead of Dubai/UAE, since this visit visa is issued from Abu Dhabhi / UAE?*

Many thanks in advanced...


----------



## Create (Aug 3, 2017)

*Visit to cyprus*

Hi,
My visa for Cyprus got rejected. Please let me know now when can I apply for it again?


----------

